# razr and razr maxx = the same?



## Tbizzy (Oct 22, 2011)

Is it safe to assume that these two phones are identical, minus the obvious differences?


----------



## dccoh (Dec 20, 2011)

Tbizzy said:


> Is it safe to assume that these two phones are identical, minus the obvious differences?


Yes.

I have the Maxx. Like you said, the difference should be the battery and the back cover.


----------



## Tbizzy (Oct 22, 2011)

Cool. I just wanted to make sure before i started flashing "razr" roms. Thanks!


----------



## HAX (Jun 24, 2011)

Also, and I haven't seen this mentioned anywhere else, but the little metal "Motorola" plate on the front is silverish on the original RAZR and it's black on the Maxx. I much prefer it being black, because it's not as noticeable.


----------

